# Caribbean/Mexico Fishing Destinations



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Turks is expensive and so are the guides. Hard to beat Mexico for what you are talking about.


----------



## saafrican (Jul 2, 2016)

Ive just returned fro fabulous 8 day fly fishing holiday at COZUMEL great guides , very friendly people . Read my report in the fly fishing section


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

this probably isn't any help, but it's a fun read....

So seriously... need some help - Drake Magazine Online


----------



## ste6168 (Nov 14, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> Turks is expensive and so are the guides. Hard to beat Mexico for what you are talking about.


Turks is more expensive from what we’ve seen, but as far as the all inclusive go, seems they are more all inclusive than others, meaning everything is actually included; snorkeling, paddle boards/kayaks, spas, food/drinks obviously, water skiing/tubing, water parks, etc.

How much that’s all actually worth, and whether it’s worth the extra cost, I don’t really know… At the end of the day, we know we’re already somewhat inconveniencing guests by doing a destination, so we’re trying to make it as fun/easy as possible on those that do plan to come!


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Mexico. Plenty of deals to be had if you book now with the recent violence uptick in Guadalajara.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd skip Mexico because, well, it's Mexico.

I haven't stepped foot in that lousy country since they chained one of our US Marines to a bed in a jail cell - unjustly.

‘Devastating’ photo sent to family of ex-Marine jailed in notorious Mexican CEDES prison over antique shotgun – New York Daily News (nydailynews.com)


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

finbully said:


> I'd skip Mexico because, well, it's Mexico.
> 
> I haven't stepped foot in that lousy country since they chained one of our US Marines to a bed in a jail cell - unjustly.
> 
> ‘Devastating’ photo sent to family of ex-Marine jailed in notorious Mexican CEDES prison over antique shotgun – New York Daily News (nydailynews.com)


Wife is Mexican and half the family still lives there. The fishing can be world class and the guides that live and work down there are good at getting you to and from their resorts or towns without issues. I'd rather walk down the street in Tupilco and fish the lagoons than walk through downtown Memphis on any given night. Mexico isn't bad if you stay out of the major cities and contested areas. The coast typically is mundane unless you're in a resort area where there's money for the cartels to fight over. Nobody cares about coastal fishing villages outside of the immediate border zones they use for smuggling.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Sure it's cool. Mexico Travel Advisory (state.gov)

Cancun machete attack: Mexico prosecutor launches investigation after American dad says he was left for dead


----------

